# Which HD Video Camera TO Buy?



## Akhilsaino1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Guys .
I'm Akhil Wanted to know which would be the best HD CAMCORDER Available(Reasonable Rate/Cost) But It Should Have Some Latest Features Like FULL * Full HD 1080/60p Recording
*Image Capture During Recording Video
*HDD Storage
*SONY,PANASONIC May Be Preferable
*Please Suggest Me Sufficient Hardware And Software Requirements For Editing and Exporting FULL HD Video



My PC SPECS:
Motherboard : INTEL DG41RQ Motherboard
VIdeo Memory : 1024 MB ATI Raedon 
RAM : 4GB DDR2
Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo CPU @2.93 GHz 2.93 Ghz
OS : Windows 7 Ultimate 32x/86x


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What will you be doing with the video recorder? Giving me a price range would also help.


----------



## Akhilsaino1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Its For Home Purpose . And My Costs would be about $600


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are three Camera's that I would buy for my self:

Canon - VIXIA HF R30 8GB HD Flash Memory Camcorder - 5976B002


8GB Memory Flash Card
Dolby Digital Sound recording
1920 x 1080 Resolution
Sony - HDRXR260 160GB HD Hard Drive Camcorder - Violet - HDRXR260V


Amazing 160GB Hard Drive
1920 x 1080 Resolution
8.9MP Digital Resolution
Sony - HDRCX210 8GB HD Flash Memory Camcorder - Black - HDRCX210/B


8GB Memory Flash Card
5.3MP Digital Resolution
HDMI Connect-up
If you don't like any of theses let me know.


----------



## Akhilsaino1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah The second would be nice for me . Superb .
Thank you for giving me the right choice. You're Awesome..!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Akhilsaino1 :wave:

1 thing I would recommend before purchasing your cam, is to visit an electronics-shop in your area and try the different cameras for the 'feel'. 

Is it heavy to holds up for minutes on end? 
Are the controls in the right places for your fingers to reach? 
Are the buttons small and fiddly to press?

These things vary from person to person and, if chosen wrong, can really spoil the enjoyment :wink:

Once you've found a camera that feels right, you can then check for cheaper prices online, considering the facts that with a shop-bought unit, you can take it back for repair/exchange immediately, rather than waiting weeks for deliveries. Also, with shop-bought units, you can often haggle the salesperson to throw in a few bargains, like a spare memory-card, carry-case, batteries+charger etc.


----------



## umairhp (May 6, 2012)

Visit a good review site and look for the camera that you want.

Camcorders | Buy Electronics Online from Binary Store


----------

